# Need A Little Help



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Guys/Gals

I am interested in removing the stock kernal from the latest Thunderbolt GB rom. I have read multiple sources around the net but the one problem is it seems they are around a year old. Can some one guide me to a reliable way of doing it. I know there are some premade zips and such but so far I cant seem to get it working.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not one hundred percent sure but i think you have to use the "kitchen" app which can pull them from the rom

side note: i think kitchen is only for linux


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yea, I use kitchen and eclipse, I actually take the leaks and make rooted roms and all the little things with it like debloat, deoxed, zip align and so forth but I cant seem to get a kernal that I pull to work. I keep getting stuck at the withe htc screen. I have compared my files to other kernals and it seems that they are all there but no luck..


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Jrocker23 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> I am interested in removing the stock kernal from the latest Thunderbolt GB rom. I have read multiple sources around the net but the one problem is it seems they are around a year old. Can some one guide me to a reliable way of doing it. I know there are some premade zips and such but so far I cant seem to get it working.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You could PM a KERNEL Guru for assistance or sounds like you have already downloaded one and see whats needed possibly.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yea, a PM might need to be my next step. I will try a little more to get it and if not. I will shoot a PM to someone... Thanks


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Jrocker23 said:


> Yea, a PM might need to be my next step. I will try a little more to get it and if not. I will shoot a PM to someone... Thanks


Hope you get your info needed, I have toiled with that as well, just not the time or knowledge to do yet.


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Released today 
http://htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jrocker23 said:


> Yea, a PM might need to be my next step. I will try a little more to get it and if not. I will shoot a PM to someone... Thanks


 There is a long way if you want that one i have pulled out kernel and replaced using kitchen but i can't write you a step by step with out doing it again. It's in advanced menu option 20 I believe and you have to extract kernel to any folder and then replace that kernel with one you want and choose option to pull kernel back in. Just follow on screen directions I did it first time on my Rom with no issue.
Other way is to flash your own Rom and then flash the kernel you want to use and load it up to make sure it works. Make a nandroid with CWM and then pull the backup and zip it. When u open up kitchen put the ziped backup in kithen folder and use that to build your Rom and the kernel will be in Rom.


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

?


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

finch said:


> Released today
> http://htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads


Pretty vague post.. what was released today? Definitely wasn't an ics kernel lol I've been checking.

Only way to remove the kernel is to break apart the boot.img into the kernel and initramfs. Not exactly sure what you're going to do with it though. If you're going for a franken-build kernel and replacing the current stock with it, I wish you the best of luck. I considered it for about 3 seconds until I said nevermind due to a lack understanding the internal kernel parts, no ICS htc source codes close enough to the thunderbolt (in my eyes) to start with, and just plain lack of time. Btw I'm no kernel dev, I just like to play with them when I get bored, I spend most of the night googling lol.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> Pretty vague post.. what was released today? Definitely wasn't an ics kernel lol I've been checking.


You are commenting on a year old post giving information about a gingerbread kernel, not ICS.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well ain't that some sh*t lol, my bad.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

silentmage said:


> You are commenting on a year old post giving information about a gingerbread kernel, not ICS.


Osuron was clearing the dust off this ol' thread! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Osuron was clearing the dust off this ol' thread! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


haha thanks heath. I was excited I guess to see a thread with an unfamiliar topic and apparently disregarded any dates :S


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Osuron was clearing the dust off this ol' thread! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 if osuron wouldn't have we all know you would of.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

